# Zweite Festplatte ist "unsichtbar" - Was tun?



## AndreaMck (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine zweite, kleinere Festplatte eingebaut. Da meine erste Festplatte als Master gejumpert ist, habe ich die andere als Slave gejumpert.
Sie wurde auch erkannt, man kann sie im Gerätemanager sehen und ich habe sie auch schon partitioniert und einen Laufwerkbuchstaben vergeben - allerdings kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen, da sie z.B. im Arbeitsplatz oder im Windows-Explorer nicht zu sehen ist.
Ich habe bereits gehört, dass sei ein typisches Master/Slave-Problem.
Wie finde ich denn heraus, wie ich den Jumper setzen kann?
Hier sind meine Daten, falls das irgendwie interessant sein sollte:
Win XP Professional 
Festplatte:IDE Standardlaufwerk, WDCAC11000H, Größe: 1000,7 MB 

Grüße
Andrea


----------



## UhLTRA (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Andrea,

das ist keinesfalls ein MASTER-SLAVE-Problem, sonst hättest du sie niemals Partitionieren können.

Hast du sie auch formatiert?

Schau doch mal bitte in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Computerverwaltung-Datenträgerverwaltung). Da müsstest du die neue Platte sehen. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Partition klicken, da geht allerhand ;-)


----------



## AndreaMck (2. Oktober 2003)

> Hast du sie auch formatiert?
> 
> Schau doch mal bitte in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Computerverwaltung-Datenträgerverwaltung). Da müsstest du die neue Platte sehen. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Partition klicken, da geht allerhand ;-)


Hi!
Ja, ich habe sie auch formatiert. Da ich mich mit Festplatten und deren "Eigenleben" nicht so auskenne, habe ich einfach den Wizzard von Partition Magic genommen. 
Unter der Datenträgerverwaltung in der Verwaltung sehe ich sie auch, genauso wie im Gerätemanager oder z.B. in meinem Benchmarkprogramm.........
Ich kann nur nicht drauf zugreifen und was nutzt mir eine neue Platte, wenn ich keine Daten drauftun kann   
Ich habe auch gerade eben den Jumper mal umgesteckt - alle Möglichkeiten ausprobiert - nix. Entweder es war so wie bisher oder der Rechner hat noch nicht einmal gebootet.........
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass nur 6 statt 8 Stifte da sind, also diese Dinger, auf die man den Jumper steckt.
Ist das normal?
Was mache ich denn jetzt?
Grüße
Andrea


----------



## UhLTRA (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Andrea,

das mit den "Stiften" hängt vom Hersteller ab. Teilweise gibt es da auch nicht genutzte, um die Jumper zu parken...
Da Du die HD schon formatieren konntest, kannst Du die Hardware als Problem ausschliessen.

Vielleicht hat PartitionMagic die Partition versteckt. Weiss nicht, ob Windows sie dann wieder als sichtbar kennzeichnet.

Wie sieht sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung aus?
Hat sie dort einen Laufwerksbuchstaben?
Welches Dateisystem?

Evtl. dort nochmal neu formatieren und/oder Buchstaben neu zuordnen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach macht Windows das dann so, damit es auch .

Sonst schreib einfach mal, was dort zu der Partition steht, vielleicht wird dann klar, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## AndreaMck (2. Oktober 2003)

> Wie sieht sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung aus?
> Hat sie dort einen Laufwerksbuchstaben?
> Welches Dateisystem?
> 
> ...



Hi!
Also, ich habe die Platte erst mal wieder herausgenommen, kann Dir aber sagen, wie das Ganze aussah:
Der Laufwerkbuchstabe war G (C und D ist meine erste Festplatte - E und F sind CD-ROM-Laufwerk und Brenner).
Dateisystem: Wie schon gesagt, ich habe einiges ausprobiert (FAT 32, NTFS) habe aber zum Schluss die Formatierung mit FAT gemacht, weil die Platte nur knapp ein Gigabyte groß ist.
Ich habe mich im Großen und Ganzen an die Anleitung von Partition Magic gehalten und die Platte so eingerichtet, dass sie nur zum Speichern von eigenen Dateien dienen sollte.
Es war alles okay, ich konnte sie auch hören - nur sehen konnte ich sie nicht (ausser eben in Partition Magic, Gerätemanager u.s.w.). Ich schlage mich schon seit Tagen damit herum und in der Datenträgerverwaltung bin ich auch schon mal gelandet - da wurde sie auch angezeigt!
Ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass es ist zwei- oder dreimal passiert ist, dass ich Zugriff auf die neue Platte im Windows-Explorer hatte (sie wurde also kurz angezeigt und ich habe einmal sogar schon ein paar Ordner angelegt) - dann war sie plötzlich wieder weg!
Ich bin ratlos......
Wenn das Ganze doch ein Master/Slave-Problem ist (hat man mir schon öfters gesagt) - was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn ich den Jumper der ersten Platte umstecke?
Er ist auch so gesteckt, dass er, wenn ich den Rechner seitlich hinlege, nicht vorne, sondern auf den hinteren beiden Stiften steckt. Als Master müssten der Jumper doch vorne sein, oder?
Wie müsste die neue Festplatte denn formatiert sein und in welcher Kombination müssten die Jumper stecken, damit es klappt?
Ich hoffe, ich habe das alles einigermaßen anschaulich und nicht zu umständlich erklärt. 
Das war das erste Mal, dass ich eine Festplatte eingebaut und die Software eingerichtet habe - besonders viel Plan habe ich nicht davon 
Also, falls noch jemandem etwas einfällt..........
Andrea


----------



## UhLTRA (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Andrea,

jetzt wirds komisch....

Die Jumperbelegung ist bei neueren Festplatten meist auf der Platte aufgedruckt.
Sonst gibt es Dokus beim HD-Hersteller im Web.

Vergiss erst mal das mit dem Master-Slave. Wenn dies das Problem wäre, würde die Platte vom Bios schon nicht erkannt und du könntest Sie niemals mit irgendeiner Software "sehen". (Hab schon mal ein paar Hundert HDs eingebaut und es war noch nie anders!).

Was alles hinfällig erscheinen lässt, ist das die Platte schon mal im Explorer sichtbar war und Du darauf schreiben konntest. Das heißt für mich, dass sie aufhört zu laufen und lässt eher auf einen Hardwaredefekt der Platte schliessen.

Evlt. reicht auch die Leistung vom Netzteil nicht mehr aus. Hatte solche Schwierigkeiten schon öfter mit älteren Netzteilen und Athlon-CPUs und mehreren Laufwerken.

Sonst fällt mir dazu auch nichts mehr ein....

Lass sie doch einfach nochmal in der Datenträgerverwalung formatieren,  dazu solltest du wenigstens FAT32 verwenden, dies wird von den meisten Bestriebssystemen unterstützt und ist doch etwas besser als FAT16.


----------



## AndreaMck (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von UhLTRA _
> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> jetzt wirds komisch....
> ...



Hi!
Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Antworten.
Sorry, ich hatte vorher auch ganz vergessen, die Sache zu erwähnen, also, dass die Platte vorher schon mal sichtbar war. Ein- oder zweimal habe ich sie nur im Explorer gesehen und beim nächsten Öffnen war sie wieder weg und einmal habe ich Ordner angelegt.
Jetzt habe ich sie ja erstmal ausgebaut - den Jumper habe ich auch rausgenommen. Auf der Platte selber ist nichts aufgedruckt, zumindestens nicht als Bild. 
1. Wo kommt er denn hin?
2. Wie kann ich denn einen Defekt feststellen? Die herkömmlichen Tools (Tune Up Utilities u.ä.) haben nichts angezeigt. Das habe ich auch schon probiert.
3. Mein Rechner ist, komplett mit allem drum und dran, an einer einzigen Steckdose angeschlossen, eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich nicht. 
Wenn es daran liegt, was kann ich da evtl. machen?
Ich hoffe, Du bist jetzt nicht total entnervt von meiner Fragerei    
Das war auch wirklich mein letztes Posting.......
Andrea


----------



## UhLTRA (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AndreaMck _
> * Auf der Platte selber ist nichts aufgedruckt, zumindestens nicht als Bild.
> 1. Wo kommt er denn hin?
> 2. Wie kann ich denn einen Defekt feststellen? Die herkömmlichen Tools (Tune Up Utilities u.ä.) haben nichts angezeigt. Das habe ich auch schon probiert.
> ...



Hi Andrea,

wenn auf der Platte nichts draufsteht, dann beim Hersteller im Web.

1. Wer? Der Jumper? Hattest Du doch bestimmt schon richtig. Die erste Platte muss Master sein und die zweite Slave, sofern beide auch am gleichen Kabel hängen. Schau doch sicherheitshalber nochmal nach, ob die erste nicht auf CableSelect steht. Das kann in deinem Fall nicht richtig funktionieren.
Häufig steht auch eine Angabe auf der Platine (MA/SL/CS).
2. Da gibts manchmal Tools vom Hersteller, welche Du Dir auf deren Website herunterladen kannst.
3. Mit der Steckdose hat das hoffentlich nichts zu tun. Evtl. ist das Netzteil zu schwach. Solltest, falls alles nichts hilft, mal ein anderes testen. Falls du in meiner Nähe wohnst, kann ich Dir auch eins leihen.
4. Entnervt bin ich noch lange nicht - bin so einiges gewohnt. Aber dass Du so lange rumtust... ich hätte das Teil schon lange irgendwo hin geschmissen.
5. Wäre schade, wenn das wirklich schon dein letztes Posting ist ;-)


----------



## AndreaMck (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von UhLTRA _
> Hi Andrea,
> 
> wenn auf der Platte nichts draufsteht, dann beim Hersteller im Web.
> ...



Hi!
Also, wenn das so ist, dann kann ich ja weiterfragen..... 
Beim Hersteller ist die Festplatte gar nicht mehr aufgeführt....Vielleicht schreibe ich auch einfach eine eMail dahin.
Bei der ersten Festplatte ist der Jumper ganz hinten, bzw. ganz vorne - je nachdem von wo man es sieht. Wie ich den anderen stecke, das muss ich dann wohl ausprobieren (beim ersten Mal war er ganz vorne - also entgegengesetzt der großen Festplatte).
Ich glaube aber, für heute lass' ich es wirklich.
Du hast recht - inzwischen bin ich auch echt schon ziemlich entnervt.   
Aber wenn ich etwas selber mache, dann werde ich verrückt, wenn es nicht klappt und ich weiss nicht genau warum!
Es ist aber ganz gut, dass ich dieses Forum hier gefunden habe, denn ich lasse mich bestimmt hier noch öfters blicken. 
Ich komme aus Duisburg - wenn das zufällig in Deiner Nähe ist........
Auf jeden Fall melde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal und werde wieder von meiner ominösen Platte berichten, falls sich bis dahin nix tut!
Bis dann
Andrea

P.S.: Mir fällt noch etwas ein Kann man im BIOS nichts erkennen? Egal, ich werde morgen weiterprobieren und was das BIOS betrifft: Ich weiss immer, was ich tue!


----------

